# No Kidding, Me Too!?? Help out me, my girlfriend, and others!



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

No Kidding, Me Too!?? is an organization that in my eyes is the most important one out there right now. Started by actor Joey Pantoliano, who himself suffers from mental dis-ease, the organization is working on breaking the stigma about mental illness and as Joey said, “make it look sexy”.
Having work with the group for a few months now, NKM2 has changed my life and the way I live tremendously. A majority of the people in the world associate mental illnesses with mental hospitals, crazy people, and movies like “One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest”. When someone is told that another person has a mental illness such as schizophrenia or bipolar, there is almost always a negative view put on that person. NKM2 is working to break those views and make people realize that people with mental dis-ease are normal people just like you and me.
The name of the organization is very true. When you tell somebody that you know a person with a mental dis-ease, the majority of the time, the response will be “No Kidding, Me Too!??”. This just shows the amount of people currently living with mental dis-eases, and then there are even more people that are undiagnosed because they feel that the way they feel is normal.
NKM2 is currently filming a documentary following the story of several people living with mental dis-eases, from a 17 year old suffering from depression, an American Veteran of War suffering from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder, to Joey Pantolianos himself and his struggle with mental dis-eases. Truly a moving film, it is planned to be shown at the RNC and DNC this coming Fall, and they aren’t planning on stopping there! Including comments and footage from doctors, parents, and friends, the film is going to hold nothing back, and with such a wide range of sources, will change the way that people view mental dis-ease.
Unlike other documentaries and studies, the helping each other does not end when the filming ends. The NKM2 group is currently holding once-a-week conference calls to check in on each other and make sure everything is going alright. The cast of the movie, along with doctors, producers, and parents, are all involved in the conference call, and this shows just how much they all truly care for each other and making sure that nothing is going wrong for anybody.
So how can you help? Visit the NKM2 website at http://www.nokiddingmetoo.org and read up on the latest news and events. Spread the word about NKM2 and make sure people understand what we are trying to do. If possible, make a simple donation if $5, $25, $100, or even $1000. Every dollar counts and helps towards this great cause.

-Justin Trask
[email protected]


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

The names on the Advisory Board are huge.

Jeff Bridges
Delta Burke 
James Cameron
Vincent Curatola
Andy & Adrianne Davis
Matt Dillon 
Robert Downey, Jr. 
Charles Dutton
Edie Falco 
Laurence Fishburne
Bill Fichtner 
Dennis and Joanie Franz
Devon Gearhart
Jason Gedrick 
Joe Greco 
Charles Grodin
Marcia Gay Harden 
Michael Imperioli
Christine Lahti
Sarah Lancaster
Ang Lee
Joe Mantegna
Chris and Sherman Meloni 
Matthew Modine 
Bobby and Barbara Moresco
Pat O'Brien
Joe Pantoliano
Ron Perlman
Larenz Tate
Sam Weisman
Robin Williams
Terence Winter 

Thanks for posting this cause to the forum, justin. The same thing happened in my own life. A very close family member was diagnosed bipolar, and it was shocking how many friends came forward and told their own stories.

While I think that dubbing mental illness "cool and sexy" takes it too far, I do appreciate the overall mission of the organization.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I had to sit through a presentation in school where people who had this were talking to our class, they didnt do a good job of making it sound like it's alright to be schizophrenic they actually made it sound horrible and pretty much made it seem like the majority of them are natives living on the street or cerial killers. I slepped through most of it but they said that one person kept hearing parades go through their living rooms or outside their houses. I just have a very nagative veiw on this illness now and kinda wanna know more so I can change my views on it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had to deal with mental disorders all of my life.unfortunately i suffer from a couple of them.but for the most part they just aren't recognized as needing halp.
i have had ADD,SAD all of my life..and for much of it i have suffered with depression..sometimes it gets really bad..and i have to struggle with these problems every day.
but for those that don't have these afflictions find it very hard to understand them..
i hope that this organization can help those that have serious illnesses...mental illness ain't no joke...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I was in and out of psychiatric hospitals and treatment as a young teenager, and I think this is great. I hated the stigma that was associated with have "a mental disorder." To this day I remain undiagnosed other than a severe case of ADHD. (they went through bipolar disorder, sociopathy, borderline personality disorder, etc...ridiculous) And it hurt to feel all of the associations that exist with these disorders. 

A good project to check out re: positive mental health treatment is the Icarus Project.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read this.

Blue Cray, it's very hard to understand, and even explain in words exactly what it's like, and a lot of times year, people still dont understand, or care to understand, but mental illness is out there and is a lot more prominent than people think. The more people open up their eyes to it, the better off this place will be.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It seems as though bi-polar, depression and ADD/ADHD are becoming nearly epidemic in proportions in this country in the last several years. I have several extended family members and friends who have been diagnosed with one or more of these mental disorders and I, myself, have been diagnosed and treated for depression and anxiety. I suffer from social anxiety disorder but have not been "officially" diagnosed with it nor treated for it. The doctors always want to treat the depression that stems from the anxiety disorder rather then address and treat the cause it's self. It's very disheartening to live with something like this and have people brush you off as being silly, difficult, or just plain stupid. Mental disorder has nothing to do with intelligence yet those who don't understand it tend to tag the person with these labels anyway. Bringing to the general publics awareness the causes and symptoms of these diseases would go a long way toward helping find better treatment for the patients rather then making it worse by alienating them and making them feel even worse about being "different". I sincerely hope this organization gets tons of support and continues to grow and educate. Thanks for the post Justin!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The line is fine between genius and madness, they say. 
It's true, too, if I am any example.

Strep throat infections, it turns out, seem to be the main cause of OCD. I had Strep a LOT...

Me? 
OCD- Obsessive Compulsive Disorder,
OCPD- Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder,
and a _really_ weird one that pretty much ruined my life. I can't talk about that one for reasons even _more_ bizarre.

EDIT: But I'm feeling MUCH better now.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

For those who do not know I am a child and family therapist working with kids who have serious substance abuse issues and many of them are on the verge of going to prison for their actions. Although the kids I work with are on the verge of this they are not serious offenders in terms of violence. These are kids who do things like get drunk and go burglarize the convenience store on the corner, often for more beer.

Many of the kids I work with are both mentally ill and have substance abuse disorders. Unfortunately this has compounded the difficulties that the kids face within their families and within their schools. In some of the families the parents are coping with life the best they can on a daily basis due to their own struggles with mental illness and they are not equipped to best address the amount of defiance that faces them on a daily basis. Unfortunately those families who have mental illness get a worse rap than those other families and a reputation for being "difficult to work with." 

There are many of my kids who have ADD or ADHD and many who have "more severe" mental health issues (depression, bi-polar, and thought disorders -often a precursor to schizophrenia). If I let the kids release their energy (spin in chairs, pace, tap the table) then they learn and "pay attention." If I am busy making them "act normal" or "contain themselves" so much energy is spent trying to maintain a "normal" amount of activity that they cannot learn and they cannot listen (not to mention how much I am not able to put out there because of time spent trying to contain them). Many have been told to "pay attention" though few have been taught HOW to pay attention. Too many people overlook this piece because paying attention makes so much sense and seems so obvious to us. So "putting up" with some of these behaviors up front has a long term benefit. Our schools are not equipped to deal with this on the scale they would need to. It is also not that ADD or ADHD is all that new. It is more that our kids are not outside as much as they used to be. They are playing video games and watching TV (as examples not as a universal truth). 50-70 years ago many of those same kids would have been helping on the farm and having to walk long distances just to get to school. I know kids who don't even have to walk a BLOCK to get to the bus stop (not because the bus stop is that close to their homes, because their parents will drive them that block). They did not have television to watch all day or video games to hang out and watch. They had to go outside if they wanted to "do something" and it was actually safe for them to do so. The more indoors we end up the more ADD/ADHD we see. Energy needs an outlet and it will find it. Yes this is simplified and I recognize that. 

For Blue Cray: I have worked with serious mental illness the majority of my career, the largest percentage of those being schizophrenic. If you ever have the opportunity to speak with someone with schizophrenia and really listen you will likely be amazed (but you really do have to listen). Brought down to its most simple explanation it is an incredibly unique view of the world around us.

Yes it is true that *sometimes* this is something that brings out negative acts, however it is important to recognize that this is rare. What gives it so much "air time" (and thus increasing the negative view of schizophrenics) is that when someone does harm another the acts that happen are often unusual, which makes them more "news worthy." That makes many people afraid of all schizophrenics. However, when looked at from the individuals side of things you often find out that although the act ends up being "bad" to us is an attempt to rescue or save someone with confusion mixed in. So to them it is positive with no desire at all to harm. This is certainly not always what happens but it is not rare at all either. Also that does not make their actions "safe" but it does bring light to what was behind it allowing a basic understanding. 

I believe it will only be through organizations such as this one that the stigma has a chance of being reduced or eradicated. The saddest part is that there is often more intolerance of this within my field than outside of it. It is okay for the clients to have mental illness but much less okay for the workers to have this. This is not true (or at least less true) in the clinic I work at, which is refreshing to see. It is nice to be in a place where I do not have to hide depression/anxiety/PTSD from my co-workers or face negative views. Instead my co workers are finally very supportive.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

That is very true and I agree with every word you say Obsidian. I myself am living with depression, not an extreme case, but more than your typical "normal" person. Even at this stage, it is a struggle sometimes, but the more active I am, and the more people I can associate my feeling with, the better off I am.

I am hoping to do some big things in the enar future with this group, and any help or ideas would be absolutely wonderful.

Thanks everyone


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

OCD over here...
<straightens keyboard>


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My boyfriend has OCD, it occasionally really interferes with our relationship (he'll get stuck in a negative thoughtloop or something) so I know how tough it can be.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

UPDATES!

Joey was out at the DNC this past week and have released a teaser of the DVD. This was filmed at my girlfriends equestrian facility, Harvard Medical School, McClain Hospital, and many many other placed around the country! Please watch the teaser and help out in any way possible.

As of right now, we are working with an unworkable budget and do not have the moeny to finish the post production on the film. Any and all donations are greatly appreciated, and any donation of $50 or more will make you a member of the organization for a year, and you will also recieve a free copy of Joey Pantolianos newest movie Canvas. This movie is a very emotional, but true-to-life story about a father trying to hold together a family with a bi-polar schizophrenic mother.

If you have any questions or would like to make a donation, please either PM me, or e-mail me at [email protected]

This is the link for the teaser, PLEASE watch it. Tell everyone.

Watch the Teaser Here!
http://nkm2.org/joeypage9.htm
www.nkm2.org


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

And here is an e-mail I just recieved from Joey himself, and since I can't forward an e-mail to here, this is where I get creative and copy and paste.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Here's Your Chance to be a 
Messenger of Hope!
Be one of the first to see a teaser from Hope's Messengers. Click Here
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
I hope you're all enjoying summer's last big weekend! I need a few minutes of your BRAIN. I've just returned from the dems - and am on my way to the r's - where we celebrated the brain NKM2-style with a smashing launch of the teaser trailer from our 2009 release of Hope's Messengers. It got rave reviews from our attendees including Denver's hometown band Flobots, Bobby Kennedy, Dana Delany, Tony Goldwyn, and Tom Fontana. 

The 8 messengers in this film have surrendered to their dis-ease and have found hope and promise from their diagnosed brain styles. My own clinical diagnosis released me from my temple of doom. I quickly learned that I had a good chance of recovery, that I had nothing to be ashamed of, and that I was a part of you fabulous majority (1 in 5 American families are touched by mental illness) who knows a thing or two about living with a brain style. The movie will make you laugh, cry, and will leave you feeling proud of the magnificence of your brain! 

When we weren't showing the trailer, we took to the streets and talked to just about everybody we saw about what we're doing. The best way to get the word out is to talk about your personal story, with everybody you meet. I am continuously inspired by the stories I hear; you can see by this picture that the Denver police listened with enthusiasm and could relate in a No Kidding, Me Too way!

PLEASE SEE BELOW ON HOW YOU CAN GET INVOLVED WITH THE MOVIE - WE REALLY NEED YOUR HELP! To read more about the Convention click here - Read More 
The all-American brain deserves the same constitutional rights as any other part of the body! 
*
$25,000 Challenge Grant * 
"By Surrendering to Your Shame, You Obliterate the Blame"
Get your name listed in the ending credits by making a minimum donation of $500.00! One of NKM2's generous donors has issued us a challenge to help complete the movie. If we can raise $25,000, this donor will match that money, dollar for dollar. We hope you can help us meet this extraordinary challenge with a gift to NKM2. Every donation counts; $1, $5, every amount will be doubled.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Donate Now*
Whether you give a gift for Hope's Messengers or the general work that NKM2 is doing, you're helping us achieve our goal of removing the shame from brain dis-ease. Thank you for all your support and for sending in your stories and words of encouragement. Send this to everyone you know; our brains deserve to be celebrated!!! Thank you in advance, from the bottom of my BRAIN, for your contribution today.

*La Bella Pazza, 
Joey *

Please keep sending in your stories and pictures, we will post them on our site; mental illness does not enjoy the luxury of anonymity. 


_Dr. Richard Lerner of Tufts University has already said the following..._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Poignant! Powerful! Provocative! No documentary better captures the reality for individuals and families faced with mental health problems. And no film better illustrates the capacities for healing and health. In documenting the scientific, medical, and spiritual reasons for hope, this film tears down the walls of fear and prejudice about mental illness. It provides a profound message of resiliency and, ultimately, of optimism that is vital for the public - and for practitioners, educators, and policy makers - to hear." 

We've got a lot of work to do. In the coming months, in addition to all of the work we do on a regular basis, all of us at NKM2 are going to also be focused on finishing Hope's Messengers and distributing it nationwide. NKM2's team of doctors agrees that Hope's Messengers will save lives. But we need your help to make that happen.


----------

